# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  1+1=1 ، مجرد معادلة ،،،

## ضياء

*بسمه تعالى 
**
مجردُ معادلة ،،،
1+1=1 ،،،


معادلة ،،،


صعبةِ الطِباع ،،،


عجيبةٌٌ ،،،**

في المعطيات ،،،


لذيذةٌ ،،،*
*

وما أشهى اللقاء ،،،

قويةٌ ،،،*
*

وما أصعبَ المِراس ،،،

مثيرةٌ ،،،**

جديرةٌ بالإهتمام ،،،


عميقةٌ ،،،
**
بمعناها الخلاب ،،،

جولاتٌ ،،،*
*

بها وصولات ،،،
**
**
غريبةٌ ،،،
**
**
لا يفهمُها كثيرٌ من الناس ،،،* 
* 


سأحكي لك من قصيد الحُبِ أبياتا ،،،

وأترنحُ بين كفيكَ مُشتاقا ،،،

عُشقي يا حبي كومةُ قشٍ سُجَر لهيِبُها احتراقا ،،،

كما دوحةِ الغرام وقد أتقن الفلاحُ جِنيُ الثمار ،،،

متألهٌ والبوحُ يحكي عن بعضِ شيءٍ عِملاقا ،،،

مُغرمٌ والهوى أمسيةُ حبٍ يُهذي لها العشاقا ،،،

أمسيةُ حبٍ تقتاتُ أربعَ حروفٍ ما أنقاها ،،،*
*

أ*
*

ح*
*

ب*
*

ك*
*

وبِها أُسامقُ الجبالُ مُختالا ،،،

يسألُني : ماذا شِربتَ ؟؟!! وما النهرُ الذي تغرفُ منهُ الجمالا ؟؟!! ،،،

فأجبتهُ : شِربتُ الحبَ من نهركَ عذباً وزلالا ،،،

يسألُني : ماذا دهاكَ ؟؟!! أضربُ الجنون وَفاءكَ ؟؟!! ،،،

فقلتُ لهُ : جنونُ الحبِ أسكرني ، فهل لا زال بحوزتك من خمرِ الجنون مِزاجا ؟؟!! ،،،

أترعني المزيد ، فلا زلتُ في بِدءِ الانتشاء ، أهفو الوصلَ حباً واقترابا ،،،

لن أكتفي بـ الانتشاء ، بل سأجتازُ ذلك إلى حدِ الثمالة ،،،

واثملُ بطهورِ الحبِ من دوحك الخلاب مِسكاً ورمانا ،،،

لستُ ثِملاً ،،،

أنا يقظانٌ وقد عاندتُ السُكر ، لأبقى يقظان ،،،

يقظانُ وإن غفت عيني لتراك قادماً تحملُ ورداً وريحان ،،،

وأُهديكَ باقةَ الوفاء تمتدُ أزمانا ،،،

أستمع يا صاح ها قد آتتك الاخبارُ مُنبئةٌ أن الحبَ قد بدا الآنَ !!! ،،،*
*

يتبع ،،،*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*رائعة هي حروفك اخي الكريم ضياء بروعة قلمك الأدبي الجميل*
*وفي معادلات الحب دائما وأبدا 1+1=1*
*يعني قلب واحد وحب واحد ورح واحدة توحدت في حين أختلف الجميع..* 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

سرحتُ بين اسطرك كثير ما أجمل هذه الكلمات واعذبها من حروف
يعطيك ربي ألف عافية
بنتظار المزيد من هذا التألق والأبداع
دمت بود
تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

*طائر ايلول ،،،*

*الاروع حضورك الرائع ،،،*

*تحياتي من الاعماق لتواجدك المميز ،،،*

*شكرا لك ...*


*موني ،،،*

*الاعذب حضوركِ الراقي ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ...*

----------


## ضياء

*تتمة ،،،*


*الألفُ* 

*أهواكَ بجنونِ الحبِ الصافي ،،،*

*والحاءُ* 

*حياتي ابتدأت عند مرائك  ،،،*

*والباءُ* 

*باسمك ستحيا بقايا مشاعري ،،،*

*والكافُ* 

*كفى بِقربك يا حنون ، إني أتيتُ مُشتاقا ،،،*


*صِغتُ الحروف بنسجِ مشاعري ،،،*

*وعزفتُها بألحان إحساسي ،،،*

*وبعَثرتُها بِشعاعِ اسمك ،،،*

*اسمُكَ يُغطي الأبجديات ،،،*

*ويكسحُ شعرَ قيسٍ لـ ليلاه ،،،*

*ويقهرُ حروف عنترٍ لـ عبلاه ،،،*

*آهٍ وكم اشتكى نزارٌ من تعلثمِ فاه ،،،*

*لقد تصفَحتُ كتاب ألف ليلةٍ وليلة ،،،*

*وكأن الحبرَ منهُ قد سال ،،،*

*من حرارةِ الشوقِ ويدي تُـمسَكُ الكتاب ،،،*

*غارت حروفهُ وأرتات أن تنساب ،،،*

*لتُغطي الخجل الذريع من مُحياه ،،،*

*يا مُحياه ،،،*

*والأشواق تتراقصُ ابتهاجا بمرآه ،،،*

*والأحاسيس تتغنى بأجمل الألحان ،،،*

*وكأن قيثارة الهوى أجدبت إلا من معناه ،،،*

*وكأن الشعر حرامٌ إلا حين لقيأه ،،،*


*موفقين يارب ...*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*إزدانت جمالا حين زدت عليها أبداعاً أخي الكريم ضياء*
*دمت في حفظ الموالى*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله الله ماشا الله* 
*أخي ضياء من أين تأتــــي بهذا التألق في المعاني والكلمات المنتقاه في دفء الحب .....*
*لاسيما باحساسك بالحب ....*
* معادلتك أعجبتني* 
*وصياغتك جميله لكلمة الحب من جديد*

----------


## LOVELORN

وصف رائع للحب يكسوه حرارة الإشتياق  . . . .


تحياتي لك

----------


## LOVELORN

وصف رائع للحب يكسوه حرارة الإشتياق  . . . .

سلم قلمك المبدع

تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

*طائر أيلول ،،،*

*لعلها ازدانت جمالا بعودتك الكريمة ،،،*

*شكرا لك من الاعماق ...*

*سيناريو ،،،*

*تواجدك أضفى هنا رونقا مميز ،،،*

*ولمسة رائعة ،،،*

*التألق كان في روعة تواجدك الكريم ...*

*LOVELORN*

*وسلم نبضك المميز ،،،*

*وشكرا لك من الاعماق لتواجدك المميز ...*


*موفقين يارب ...*

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيك العافية
خيو ضياء فقد زادت كلماتك رونقاً بتتمة الجميلة
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود
تحياتي لك

----------


## أمل الظهور

*نبع من الحب  الصادق هي الكلمات التي نثرت لؤلؤها هنا ...*



*مزيج من الروعه والجمال والعذوبه هي حروفك ...*



*سلمت الانامل التي خطت كلمات خاطبت القلب والوجدان* 


*موفق خيوه*

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## اسير الهوى

وأُهديكَ باقةَ الوفاء تمتدُ أزمانا ،،،

عزيزي ضياء

كما اهديت ذاك الحب باقت الوفاء

فقد اهديتنا باقات احرف لونها الجمال..

لحظات رائعة عشتها بحديقة عشقك..

المليئة بالصور الابداعية

اسلوب زاهي يتمتع بروح جمالية

خيي لك شكري ولاتحرمنا من ابداعك..

اخوك ياسر

----------


## ضياء

*موني ،،،*

*شكرا لعودتكِ الرائعة ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ...*


*امل الظهور ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ آخيتي ، لما نثرتيه هنا من الورود ،،،*

*حضوركِ يبهجني ،،،*

*فلا تحرمينا منه ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ...*


*ياسر ،،،*

*الشكر كل الشكر لتوقيعك المميز بهذه الصفحة ،،،*

*لا عدمناك يا ياسر ،،،*

*لا تحرمني إطلالتك ،،،*

*موفق يارب ...*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*رائعه جدا معادلة الحب تللك التي نثرتها*

*سلم قلمك* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ضياء

*.زهرة البنفسج ،،،*

*الاروع تواجدكِ ،،،*

*وحضوركِ المميز ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ...*

*موفقة يارب ...*

----------


## محمد

اخي ضياء
*وما زلت أقرأ في حرفك بهاء
و معنى ذا أصل و نماء
وعشق للجمال ونفحات حسناء
و مياه رقراقة زرقاء
وورود مبتهجة حمراء
تأخد القلوب و تعبث بالاشلاء
*****
ايها الغالي جمال بوحك لا يصاف
لك كل الود*

----------


## ضياء

*محمد ،،،*

*لعلي كنتُ انتظرك انت ،،،*

*لتزداد جمالا بك انت ،،،*

*افتقدك ،،،*

*دائما كان ينقصُها لمستك انت ،،،*


*محمد ،،،*

*كن قريب ،،،*

*لننعم بتواجدك المثير ،،،*

*ايها الغالي ،،،*

*باركها كتاباتي بلمستك ،،،*


*موفق يارب ...*

----------


## Princess

دهشه
لا بل حيره
لا ادري ما عساني ان ارد على كلماتك !!!
سأتوجك ملكا للفصحى  لابل شاعرا لعميق الإحساس

معادله  جدارائعه.. ليست مجرد .. بل عمق..
1+1=1
جدا اعجبتني...
طلما تغني العشاق...
احنا ثنين...
وثنين انا وياك..
و و و..
لكن معادلتك
حطمت القوانين.. ودمجت روحين في كيان واحد..
فما اروع اندماج الأرواح في معادلتك..
عوافي علينا قلما مبدع كقلمك
سلمت وسلم فكرك الراقي
دمت اخي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أخي الكريم ضياء
أحد عمالقة الناصرة الذين تعلمت على أيديهم البوح..
لا أقول سوى تسلم يمناك 
ويعطيك الف عافية
بوح عاطفي أبحرنا معه .. لآخر حدوده..
مبدع أنت أخي..
تقبل مروري المتواضع..
ودمت بخير
أختـــــــــك:
عيون لاتنام

----------


## ضياء

*أميرة المرح ،،،*

*أتصاغر خجلا آخيتي امام ردكِ العملاق ،،،*

*أدهشني جمال كلماتكِ ،،،*

*وعذب سطوركِ ،،،*

*سعيد جدا بتواجدكِ المميز ،،،*

*لمستكِ هنا أضفت لها رونق رائع ،،،*

*وكأنها ازدادت جمالا ،،،*

*عاجزٌ عن إيفاء حق حضوركِ ،،،*

*تقبلي عذري ، وتقصير كلماتي ،،،*

*مودتي ،،،*


*موفقة يارب ...*


*عيون لاتنام ،،،*

*آخيتي ،،،*

*أنا من ينهل من حروفكم ،،،*

*ويستفيد من بوحكم ،،،*

*رائعٌ حضوركِ ،،،*

*ومميزة لمستكِ الساحرة هنا ،،،*

*تقبلي كلماتي المتواضعه الخجلى عن إيفاء حق تواجدكِ المشرق ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ...*

----------


## حسيني الهوى

أخي ضياء

جميلة الفكرة ورائع الوصف

وجميلة المعاني وقوة الحرف

تقبل تحياتي ومروري

----------


## ضياء

*حسيني الهوى ،،،*


*وجميل حضورك المميز ،،،*

*شكرا لك بعمق ،،،*

*موفق يارب ..*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*على شاطئ الحب*

*مررتٌ من هنا* 

*لأجد معادلة أحرقت قوانين الحساب*

*جمال تمعنت فيه كثيرا ً*

*رائع مانزفته / ضياء ..*

*دمت بهذا الجمال* 

*ولكم ودي قبل وردي*

*تح ـياتي*

*نسايم ورد*

----------


## ضياء

*نسايم ورد ،،،*

*بشاطئكِ ترتمي احرفي ،،،*

*فهي عاجزة ،،،*

*حيرى ،،،*

*ما تقول ؟؟!!!*

*عن روعة إطلالتكِ ،،،*

*لا تحرمينا عطاياكِ ،،،*

*مودتي ،،،*

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلموووو اخي ضياء

وتسلم الايادي 

تحياتي 

طيبه الروح

----------


## ضياء

*طيبة الروح ،،،*

*العفو آخيتي ،،،*

*شكرا لمروركِ الطيب ...*

*موفقة يارب ...*

----------


## ضياء

*متوقدٌ أنا ،،،*

*جمرةُ الشوق ، أظنُك تذوقتها ،،،*

*أحرقتك ،،،*

*أليست لذيذة ؟؟؟؟*

*هل سمعت ، عن إبتسامات الدموع ؟؟؟ !!! ،،،*

*هل سمعت عن : صمتٍ يغتالُ كل الابجديات ؟؟؟ !!! ،،،*

*يكتسحُ اللغات ،،،*

*هل تعرف ما الذي جلجل بـ عباقرة الرومان ؟؟؟*

*واستنزف طاقات الكهان ،،،*

*وبدد آمال المنجمين ،،،*

*بعثر طموحات المشعوذين ،،،*

*لا تعجب ، هي مجردُ /*

*نظرة ،،،*

*نظرةٌ وكفى ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*طِربَ على هواك شعوري ،،،*
*وتغنت بأريج لقاءك عيوني ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أقهر الزمن بعزمك ،،،*

*وأتركني أنتشي هواك أكثر ،،،*

*أكثر ،،،*










*أكثر ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*لا تفارقني ،،،*

*قسماتك ،،،*

*همساتك ،،،*

*إبتسامتك ،،،*


*يا مليكي ، وشذى الوسن ،،،*
*الحبُ بلغتك أجمل ،،،*
*وأنا حين أراك كم أثمل ،،،*
*آهٍ لطلتك يا حبي ، ولغاتُ الحبِ بك تُفتن ...*

----------


## ضياء

*تُزقزقُ الطيورُ الآن :*

*لا أسمعُ لها ترديدا غير اسمك ،،،*

*نفذت محبرتي ، ولم ينفذ شعوري ...*

----------


## ضياء

*أيُ لغاتِ الحبِ أُهديك ؟؟؟*

*بغرامها ،،،*

*وشوقها ،،،*

*حنينها ،،،*

*عشقها ،،،*

*تنفسي يا حروف أريجه ،،،*

*أما أنا ،،،*

*ذائبٌ حد الثماله ،،،*

*شوقي الدائم ...*

----------


## ضياء

*نم قرير العين يا حُلمي ،،،*


*وقل لـ الليل أن يتلو شوقي ، ليُخبركَ في صباحٍ باهر :*


*أن الشوقَ غامر ،،،*


*والحُنينُ دافق ،،،*


*والحبُ في ألقٍ ساحر ...*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*..عزفت سيمفونية عاشق..*
*فتركتني أُكِمل خطواتي..نحو البعيد*
*مميز قلمك العذب..*
*دمت بنقاء الياسمين*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

جميلا ما كتبت وابدعت خي
ضياء الامل
فاالحب نور يملاة العشاق 
وبسمة مشرقة تخرج من افواهنا
كانه الوليد لامة مشتاق
يرتمي بين احضانها بعناق
ويقبل وجنتيها باشتياق
ويشم عطرها الفتاق
وبانفاسها يزادد شوقا والتصاق
تحيااتي

----------


## ضياء

*بسمهـ ،،،*

*كلُنا يتوقُ للبعيد ،،،*

*ونرومُ وصل الحبيب ،،،*

*حتى /*

*ولو :*

*بـ خيالاتنا ...*

*شكرا لكِ من الاعماقِ ،،،*



*الفراشة الحائرة ،،،*

*الاجمل تواجدكِ الرائع ،،،*

*مميزةٌ ، إضافتكِ جدا ،،،*

*شكرا لقرآءتكِ الخلابة ...*

----------


## ضياء

*الجنونُ ،،،**لغةٌ ،،،**قد تحكي ما بـ داخلنا ...*

----------


## ضياء

*ربما ،،،*

*لازال ،،،*

*لـ الحروف مِداد ...*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*ظننت أن مداد الحرف قد إنتهى منذ تسجيل خروجي ,,*



*فـ عدتُ لأرتوي من حرفك مرة أخرى* 



*وكنت على يقين بوجود جديد يروي حروفي البالية على حافة الطريق ..*



*لك الألق ياراقي*

----------


## ضياء

*نسايم ورد ،،،*

*يهبُ نسيمُ الألق من حرفكِ الفتان ،،،*

*فأعود ،،،*

*وأسطرُ حروفا ،،،*

*تتشهاه عيونٌ ، تقرأهُا ، تعي معناها ،،،*

*آخيتي ،،،*

*كوني للحرفِ داعمة ،،،*

*فهو يتوقُ منكم التشجيع ،،،*

*ليعود ، متألقا ، بدفء قرأتكم الراقية ،،،*

*نسايم ورد ،،،*

*أفتقدت تواجدكِ المميز ،،،*

*كوني هُنا ...*

*لا زال للحروف بوح ، وبوح ...*

----------


## ضياء

*نظرةٌ هبني ،،،

لأُشعال دروب التائهين ،،،

وأهبهم حلاوة العاشقين ،،،

وأدلهم دروب السالكين ،،،

لينتفضوا من جديد ،،،

ويبدو العزم ، كما الحديد ،،،

يتحدى المستحيل ،،،

يغتال آمال الحاقدين ،،،

وينفجر بصمتٍ فظيع ،،،

أحبك ،،،

أنت ،،،

سـ يدوي انفجارٌ ، يقتلعٌ صمتا عجيب ،،،

يُفصحُ عن خفايا عالقة ،،،

ويرسم بذلك ملامحَ الطريق ،،،

لنمشي ،،،

ولا احدٌ يدري ، ما هي ملامحَ الدرب الجميل ،،،

إلا لمن ،،،

عِشق لغة الحب المخملي ،،،

كفى ،،،*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

يسلمووو خيتو
ع الطرح 
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## ضياء

*عاشق الزهراء ،،،*

*شكرا لتواجدك الرائع ،،،*

*العفو ،،،*

*موفق يارب ...*

----------


## ضياء

*لا أعتقد أن الزمن يُمهلُني أن أجد صديقا لا بل (أخا ) مثلك .*

*أحبك ،،،*

*رغم تقصيري ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*هكذا أمتزجا ،،،

وغذى الهمُ واحد ، لا اثنان ،،،

إنها معادلةٌ لا تحتمل ،،،

الرقم /

2 

القلبُ هُناك ، ليس معي ،،،

والفكرُ شاردٌ إلا من إياه ،،،*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

ما أحلا هذه التعابير التي تخرج

 من قلبك وتقع على قلوبنا 

نتمنى نراك دوماً متألق في سماء الأدب

----------


## حكاية حب

ماأجمل هذه المعادله ,,
وماأجمل حروفك التي صااغت من قلباً صاادق ,,
أخي الفااضل : 
أتيتك لأضع بصمة شكر وثنااء لهذه الكلماات الراائعه
والحروف المنسقه ,,
فأرجوك أن تقبله ,,
أختك في الله 
.. حكاية حب ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

طيب وين التكمله
من جد وين التكمله لان من حلاوتها ماحسيت انها خلصت او حتى بتخلص
كلمات رائعه في الحب 
وكانت جدا منمقه
الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك كلمات

----------


## ضياء

> ما أحلا هذه التعابير التي تخرج
> 
> من قلبك وتقع على قلوبنا  
> 
> نتمنى نراك دوماً متألق في سماء الأدب



*دوما هُنا إن كُنتم هنا ،،،*

*شكرا لهطولك ، الرائع ،،،*

*موفقين يارب ...*

----------


## ضياء

> ماأجمل هذه المعادله ,,
> 
> وماأجمل حروفك التي صااغت من قلباً صاادق ,,
> أخي الفااضل : 
> أتيتك لأضع بصمة شكر وثنااء لهذه الكلماات الراائعه
> والحروف المنسقه ,,
> فأرجوك أن تقبله ,,
> أختك في الله 
> 
> .. حكاية حب ..



*بكل افتخار ،،،*

*بكل شرف ،،،*

*بصمتكِ تشّرف هذه الصفحة ،،،*

*لا حرمنا الله ، عطاياكِ ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ...*

----------


## ضياء

> طيب وين التكمله
> من جد وين التكمله لان من حلاوتها ماحسيت انها خلصت او حتى بتخلص
> كلمات رائعه في الحب 
> وكانت جدا منمقه
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك كلمات



*التكملة ، حين تتدفق المشاعر ،،،*

*جميلٌ هطولكِ هنا ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، بعمق ...*

----------


## ضياء

*امتزاج ،،،

سيكون أجمل ،،،

حين يسمو ،،،

ينمو ،،،

ما أجملها /

قطراتُ الندى ، المنسكبة على برعم الأخاء ،،،

**
**
*

----------


## حكاية حب

متابعة لك
^ـ^
لكن أين بقية المعادلة
^ـ^
أنتظرها بشغفاً  كبير
^ـ^

----------


## ضياء

> متابعة لك
> 
> ^ـ^
> لكن أين بقية المعادلة
> ^ـ^
> أنتظرها بشغفاً كبير
> 
> ^ـ^



*حكاية حب ،،،*

*لعّل الغد ، يأتي بما هو أجمل ،،،*

*وأنا كما أنتِ ،*

*أنتظر بـ شغف ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*روابي القلبِ سُكناك ،،،*


*يا مائي ،*


*ماء = حياة ،،،*


*جهاتي أنت ،،،*


*وإن ابتعدتُ فإليك إبتعادي ،،،*


*ح*

*ب*

*ي*


*ح : حياة .* 

*ب: بكَ تنتعش .*

*ي: يا كلي .* 

*جدباء حياتي ، دون ماءك ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

رائعه تلك الصيغه [المعادله]
[وو]
لازلت متابعة[بـ] ـكل جوارحي

----------


## ضياء

> رائعه تلك الصيغه [المعادله]
> 
> [وو] 
> لازلت متابعة[بـ] ـكل جوارحي



 
*إنهماركِ ،*  

*يعني لي الكثير ،* 
*فكوني ،* 

*هنا ،* 
*لعل المشاعر تفيض بشيء جديد ،،،* 
*لكِ ،*

*ود عميق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*مجنون* 



*ولا أرى غير الجنون إيفاء ،*



*مغرمٌ على وتر القبلة الحمراء* 



*ضوء الشمعة النازف على جِيدنا* 



*يحرقنّا* 



*ولكنّا لا نتأثر ،*



*ويحرقنّا الشوق ، فنثمل اكثر* 



*أدرها ، واسقني من فِيك العسل* 



*إلى أين ؟؟؟*



*إلى قلبك* 



*افتح* 



*كل الطرق إليك*

----------


## همسات وله

خيي ضيااااء
كلمااااتك 
قطرااات من مطر تروي جفاف مخيلتي....!!! 


كم من الورد يلزم نثره هناااا


ليستوعب مسااااحات الاعجااااب بروااائع الكلماااات وجماااال المعاااادلات


التي تفيض من بين حروفك وكلمااااتك الرااائعه بقدر روعة الحب 


بقدر جماااال هطول مشااااعر عليناااا 

ليتهاااا تلك المعاااادلات لم تنتهي
لنبقي نتساااابق في حلهاااا
سلمت اناااامل خطت كل هذااا الجماااال





خيتك همساااات وله

----------


## حكاية حب

بلا تعابير..!
و
بلا مقدمات ..!
معاادلاتك ..
راائعه .. كـ روعتك 
و
جميله .. كـ جمال قلمك
و
ممتازه .. كـ حروفك
و
دمت بخير
حـ ....... ـكاية حـ .......ب
 :bigsmile:

----------


## ضياء

> بلا تعابير..!
> 
> و
> بلا مقدمات ..!
> معاادلاتك ..
> راائعه .. كـ روعتك 
> و
> جميله .. كـ جمال قلمك
> و
> ...



*وانا ،*

*بلا شواطئ ،*

*ولا كلمات ،*


*لا شيء يفي حق متابعتكِ الاروع من الروعة ، في روعتها ،،،*


*ف*


*ق*


*ط*


*امتننان ،*

*وعرفان ،*

*لـ هطولكِ الفتان ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*الحب ،*

*ماءٌ ،،،*

*زمهريةٌ خضراء ،،،*

*الأمان ،*

*مَحطتُهّا ،،،*

*والشوقُ ،*

*هو نغمُ الوصال بها ،،،*

*الحبُ ،*

*أهديك ،*

*وعربون الوفاء ،*

*عروقي ،*

*الحبُ ،*

*جمرٌ ،*

*يُحرقُ الحنايا ،،،*

*ويُشعل الشموع ،،،*

*الحبُ ،*

*عطاء ،*

*الحب ،*
*جذبةٌ ،،،*

*رغم الجفاء ،،،*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*وكأن الحبرَ منهُ قد سال ،،،

من حرارةِ الشوقِ ويدي تُـمسَكُ الكتاب ،،،*

*غارت حروفهُ وأرتات أن تنساب ،،،*

*لتُغطي الخجل الذريع من مُحياه ،،،*

يسلمو على الكلمات الرائعه
سددتي الى كل خير

----------


## حكاية حب

مفرداتك g مُعادلاتك 
Ooجميله بكل الألوانoO 
؛.؛ وأنت كذالك راائع بإحساسك المتألق ؛.؛ 
ـ دمت أنت وداام أبدااعك ذخراً للمنتدى ـ
أجمل ودي وأحتراامي لك
حكايتي

----------


## ضياء

> *وكأن الحبرَ منهُ قد سال ،،،*
> 
> *من حرارةِ الشوقِ ويدي تُـمسَكُ الكتاب ،،،*
> 
> *غارت حروفهُ وأرتات أن تنساب ،،،*
> 
> *لتُغطي الخجل الذريع من مُحياه ،،،*
> 
> يسلمو على الكلمات الرائعه
> سددتي الى كل خير



*الشكر لهطولك الرائع ،،،*

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> مفرداتك g مُعادلاتك 
> 
> Ooجميله بكل الألوانoO 
> ؛.؛ وأنت كذالك راائع بإحساسك المتألق ؛.؛ 
> ـ دمت أنت وداام أبدااعك ذخراً للمنتدى ـ
> أجمل ودي وأحتراامي لك
> 
> حكايتي



*الاجمل هطولكِ ، وتواصلكِ المُشّجع ،،،*

*كل امتنناني ،،،*

*لتواجدكِ الرائع ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*ولهٌ يفتقُ بكلي ،،،

شوقٌ يعصفُ النواحي ،،،

مخمورٌ بنخبِ الصبابة ،،،

أحن لك ،*

*سكران ،

وخمرتي أنت ،

خذني وأصهرني فيك ،*

*فقط خُذني ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

رائعه جداً تلكـ المعاادله ,,
وراائعاً أنتـ دوماً ,,
راائع 
حكاية

----------


## ضياء

> رائعه جداً تلكـ المعاادله ,,
> 
> وراائعاً أنتـ دوماً ,,
> راائع 
> 
> حكاية



*العفو ،،،*

*ممتن للغاية ،،،*

*لمتابعتكِ المميزة ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، كثيرا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*لعل الليل يحملُ سرك ،،،

عشقك ،،،

حبك ،،،

ويحملني إليك ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

معادله قصيره
لكنها
جميله
نعم
جميله

----------


## ضياء

> معادله قصيره
> 
> لكنها
> جميله
> نعم
> 
> جميله



*ليس هناك أجمل من هطولكِ المتواصل ،،،*

*فقط ،،،*

*كوني بخير ،،،*

----------


## شاعر الرافدين

اللهم صلِ على محمدٍ وآل محمد

ضياء ايها المضئ والمبدع
وصفٌ أبدع من كل الخيال 
أهنئك على هذه الرائعة التي تستحق الثناء والتبجيل
تحياتي وودي ايها الفذ

سأحكي لك من قصيد الحُبِ أبياتا ،،،

وأترنحُ بين كفيكَ مُشتاقا ،،،



شاعر الرافدين
الاعرجي الحسيني

----------


## ضياء

> اللهم صلِ على محمدٍ وآل محمد
> 
> ضياء ايها المضئ والمبدع
> وصفٌ أبدع من كل الخيال 
> أهنئك على هذه الرائعة التي تستحق الثناء والتبجيل
> تحياتي وودي ايها الفذ
> 
> سأحكي لك من قصيد الحُبِ أبياتا ،،،
> 
> ...



*شاعر الرافدين ،،،*

*امتنناني العميق ،،،*

*هطول مميز ،،،*

*شكرا لك ، كثيرا ،،،*

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*حين نعشق ،،،

يبدو ذلك واضحا بكل الملامح ،

لذا /

كل ما يجري نقرأهُ بوضوح بـ الملامح ،،،
لك قلبي ،*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أجبرت حروفي للسقوط على هاوية أبحر كلماتك ولكنها لن تصل إلى ما أبدعت ....
عندما تعانق الأحاسيس بالمشاعر تنبثق زخات حرارة الشوق وتتناثر من بينها أعذب الكلمات وتلمع كبريق خاطف في سماء ظلماء تأسر القلب.....
جميل ماخطت يداك أخي الكريم ضياء 
تابع ولتكن في حمى الرحمن وحفظه .......
تقبل تحياتي ومروري ،،،،كانت هنا أختك نسيم الذكريات

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ضياء*

_دوماً تأتي با الجميل

فلا عدمنا قلمك 

لك تحاياي_

_‏Sweet Magik,_

----------


## ضياء

> أجبرت حروفي للسقوط على هاوية أبحر كلماتك ولكنها لن تصل إلى ما أبدعت ....
> عندما تعانق الأحاسيس بالمشاعر تنبثق زخات حرارة الشوق وتتناثر من بينها أعذب الكلمات وتلمع كبريق خاطف في سماء ظلماء تأسر القلب.....
> جميل ماخطت يداك أخي الكريم ضياء 
> تابع ولتكن في حمى الرحمن وحفظه .......
> تقبل تحياتي ومروري ،،،،كانت هنا أختك نسيم الذكريات



*وأنا سقطت أبجدياتي ،،،*

*حيرى ،*

*لجميل مقدمكِ ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، كثيرا ،،،*

*حضور مميز ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *ضياء*
> 
> _دوماً تأتي با الجميل_ 
> _فلا عدمنا قلمك_  
> _لك تحاياي_ 
> 
> _‏Sweet Magik,_



*لا جميل ، إلا أنتم ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، كثيرا ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أراك كل قلبي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*تعلم ؟!

أنا لا اعلم !!!

أتحرّق لسماع صوتك ،،،

مُشتاق وأنفاسي تغيب وتعود بذكراك ،،،

صدقني ،،،

انتظر الفجر ، بشوق حارق ،،،

يقتلني الشوق ،،،

أصارع النوم ،،،*
*همسك لا يفارقني ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أصبحتُ لا أعي إلا وأنت ،

بـجانبي ،،،*

----------


## نُون

ضياء الصبح والمساء
غارقه التعابير في محيا صفحاتك الملونـة بالحياة
هائمة كل المعاني في رونق كلماتك وكل الأهواء
لاتكف عن النبض 
فأنت لقلمك الحياة
ولنا المداد
سلام.

----------


## ضياء

> ضياء الصبح والمساء
> غارقه التعابير في محيا صفحاتك الملونـة بالحياة
> هائمة كل المعاني في رونق كلماتك وكل الأهواء
> لاتكف عن النبض 
> فأنت لقلمك الحياة
> ولنا المداد
> سلام.



*شكرا لكِ ، كثيرا ،،،*

*اخية ،،،*

*تواجدكِ دافع مميز ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

عالم آخر خيال كفراشة محلقة بين الأزهار 
تراني كلما إبتعدت قليلا تجدبني عطر الكلمات
كي أمتع نفسي من رحيق العسل الصافي النابع 
من الوجدان،،،،،،
كل التقدير والإحترام ودمت في حمى الرحمن،،،،،
كانت هنا أختك نسيم الذكريات

----------


## بقايا انسان

لقلمك سطوة .!

غريبة جدااً "

"قوية"

لا يدركها .!

الا من أوتي موهبة الكتابة .!

ضـــياء.!

معادلة.!!


عباراتها.!

كــ النسيم والهدوء يحتضن روحك


لقلبك كل الحب

سأعود.>

----------


## ضياء

> عالم آخر خيال كفراشة محلقة بين الأزهار 
> 
> تراني كلما إبتعدت قليلا تجدبني عطر الكلمات
> كي أمتع نفسي من رحيق العسل الصافي النابع 
> من الوجدان،،،،،،
> كل التقدير والإحترام ودمت في حمى الرحمن،،،،،
> 
> كانت هنا أختك نسيم الذكريات



 
*هطول مُفعم بأريج الجمال ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، كثيرا ،،،*

*امتنناني العميق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> لقلمك سطوة .!
> 
> غريبة جدااً " 
> "قوية" 
> لا يدركها .! 
> الا من أوتي موهبة الكتابة .! 
> ضـــياء.! 
> معادلة.!! 
> 
> ...



*بقايا إنسان ،،،*

*وتراني غارقٌ ، بإنهمارك الخلاب ،،،*

*اسرح تارة ،*

*وأشرد كثيرا ،*

*وأصلُ لـ قناعة حتمية ،،،*

*ضياء ليس بشيء ،،،*

*نعم ،،،*

*منكم أرتشف الكثير ،*

*وأتعلم المزيد ،،،*

*اخي العزيز ،،،*

*تواجدك مدعاة لـ إعنزازي العميق ،،،*

*بصمتُك هُنا ،*

*أضفت جمالا ،* 

*رونقا خاصا ،*

*ولك كل الود ،،،*

*تقبل عجز كلماتي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*اشتياقي

يعصفُ بي ،،،

يفتقُ بي ،،،

لا أدري ، ما أنا ؟؟!!!

ولا أعي إلا وأنا معك ! 

وحين أكون معك ! 

لا أعي !

غريب !

لكنهُ جذاب برغم اللا وعي !

لا تسلني عن شيء ؟

لا أملك شيء !!!*

----------


## حكاية حب

أولاً : السلاام عليكم 
ثاانياً : هذه االمعادله القصيره 
غاايه في الجماال
ـ ـ أصبحتُ لا أعي إلا وأنت بجانبي ـ ـ
ثالثاً : بشكل عاام 
هذه الصفحة تإلقت تإلقاً واااسعاً بين المعادلاات الساابقه
رابعاً : لا أدري ما أنا 
ولا أعي إلا وأنا معك 
وحين أكون معك 
لا أعي >> بصراحةً أبدااع لامنتهى لهُ
كلمااتك المتواضعه رائعه .
عفواً بل كلماتك الالمااسيه هي الرائعه 
لهاا طاابع خااص في هذا المنتدى الراائع 
أسلووبك ومفردااتك لها ميزه راائعه 
أسلووبك الراائع / يجبرناا على التأمل في كل حرف أو كلمه 
كتبهاا الأخ  [ ضياء ]
مفرادتك المميزه / تجبرنا على التوااصل بين صفحااتك 
/ الراائعه / المميزه / 
لك ودي وأحترامي 
[ حكاية ]
] حب [

----------


## ضياء

> أولاً : السلاام عليكم 
> ثاانياً : هذه االمعادله القصيره 
> غاايه في الجماال
> ـ ـ أصبحتُ لا أعي إلا وأنت بجانبي ـ ـ
> ثالثاً : بشكل عاام 
> هذه الصفحة تإلقت تإلقاً واااسعاً بين المعادلاات الساابقه
> رابعاً : لا أدري ما أنا 
> ولا أعي إلا وأنا معك 
> وحين أكون معك 
> ...



*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*لكن ،،،*

*تبقى التعابير بائسة ،،،*

*لا تحكي عن شيء ،،،*

*وأبقى انا مكسور الجناح ،،،*

*استقطب الحروف ،*

*علّها توصلني ،*

*لـ أعبرُ عن ما بداخلي ،،،*

*كم أنا ،،،*

*مهزوم ،،،*

*مسحوق ،،،*

*تواجدكِ يُثلج صدري كثيرا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*المحبوب ،،،

يبقى المحبوب ،،،

رغم ،

كل الظروف ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

> *المحبوب ،،،*
> 
> *يبقى المحبوب ،،،* 
> *رغم ،* 
> *كل الظروف ،،،*



وضيااء يبقى ضيااء
اسماً ينير كُل الصفحات 
.. دائماً معاانيك قيمه ..
.. دائماً أسلوبك رااقي ..
.. دائماً معادلتك جميله ..
.. ودائماً أنت ضيااء اسماً على مسمى ..
.. دائماً مبدع ..
ودائماً عباراتك الفنيه متميزه كـ شخصك الكريم ..
مودتِ لك 
حكاية [ حب ]

----------


## *الوفاء*

لا أعرف عن ضياء
سوى أنه قنديل الحب
تحياتي لمعادلتك

----------


## ضياء

> وضيااء يبقى ضيااء
> 
> اسماً ينير كُل الصفحات 
> .. دائماً معاانيك قيمه ..
> .. دائماً أسلوبك رااقي ..
> .. دائماً معادلتك جميله ..
> .. ودائماً أنت ضيااء اسماً على مسمى ..
> .. دائماً مبدع ..
> ودائماً عباراتك الفنيه متميزه كـ شخصك الكريم ..
> ...



*حكاية حب ،،،*

*هطول ، تتشرف به هذه الوريقات ،،،*

*فحين يعلوها الغبار ،،،*

*أراكِ تنفضيه ،،،*

*لتعود تحيا من جديد ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، من الاعماق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> لا أعرف عن ضياء
> سوى أنه قنديل الحب
> تحياتي لمعادلتك



*قنديل !!!*

*بل هي إشراقة إطلالتكِ المميزة ، ليس إلا ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، من العمق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أراك بكل لحظة ،،،

بين السطور ،،،

عند الرفوف ،،،

اراك بوضوح ،،،

وإن تزاحمت الصفوف ،،،

وإن خذلتنا الظروف ،،،*

*أراك بوضوح ،،،*

----------


## بقايا انسان

> *أراك بكل لحظة ،،،*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بين السطور ،،،* 
> ...



عالمك يبحر بعالم العشق والهيام
عالم يسحرك ببرائة حبه
بصدق عشقه وهيامه
دفئ مشاعرك
وهج شوقك
جميل كل مابك من أحاسيس رائعه

وما أسعدها من أنـثى
حين تكنّ لها هذه المشاعر.ّ ّ
وحين كُنتَ تراها,,!
سأعود ,,,

----------


## MOONY

سيد الإبداع قد جف حبر قلمي 
من رووعة معادلتك
تقبل مروري البسيط
كون بخير
دمت بود
تحياتي لك

----------


## ضياء

> عالمك يبحر بعالم العشق والهيام
> 
> عالم يسحرك ببرائة حبه
> بصدق عشقه وهيامه
> دفئ مشاعرك
> وهج شوقك
> جميل كل مابك من أحاسيس رائعه 
> وما أسعدها من أنـثى
> حين تكنّ لها هذه المشاعر.ّ ّ
> ...



*بقايا إنسان ،،،*

*سحرُ تواجدك آسرني ،،،*

*وعطرُ تواجدك ، ذكرى ، لحين تعود ،،،*

*مُتعلقٌ قلبي ،*

*إلى أن تعود ،،،*

*هطولك ، يعني لي الكثير ،*

*الكثير ،،،*

*دمت مُشرقا ،،،*

*جميلا ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> سيد الإبداع قد جف حبر قلمي 
> 
> من رووعة معادلتك
> تقبل مروري البسيط
> كون بخير
> دمت بود
> 
> تحياتي لك



*بل ،*

*مُتعلم ،،،*

*ينهل من فيوضكم ،،،*

*ويستفيد من هطولكم ،،،*

*موني ،،،*

*دمتِ بكل الخير ،،،*

*ولا عدمناكِ ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

ضياء
اسماً لاامع
و
معنىً
رااقي
و
شخصيةً
لاتعلوو عليهاا حااجب
[] ضيااء [] 
.. ... أنت دائماً تسير في خط الأبداع ... ..
مووفق 
مودتِ لك
][ حكاية حب ][

----------


## نُون

ضياء
لكلماتك وقع خاص على القلب
وعزف شجي 
تتقن صناعته
من أعواد الحروف
دمت مبدعاً
سلام.

----------


## امبراطور الحب

_الحياة ابتسامات واحزان_ 
_ومعادلات واوزان_ 
_فهنا تجتمع الحياة_ 
_الابتسامه_ 
_الحزن_ 
_الامل_ 

_معادلات لها توقيتاتها_ 
_ومعانيها_ 

_والاوزان هنا تكبر ووتعاظم_ 

_لانها تنحي امام_ 

_امير الاوزان_  

_قلم لايمكن ان يوزن_ 
_او يعادل_ 

_او يوصف_ 

_ينبع من الداخل_ 

_ويترجم حسه الى لغة_ 

_ربما البعض يفهمها_ 

_وربما تكون عصية على الاخرين_ 


_مااجمل لغة كتابتك سيدي_ 

_ضياء_ 


_ورد_ 

_وعنبر_
_ومرجان_
_تحية لك_ 

_بحجم السماء_ 



_الامبراطور كان هنا_ 

_ومضى_ 


_وحتما سيبقى ضلة في متصفحك_

----------


## ضياء

> ضياء
> اسماً لاامع
> و
> معنىً
> رااقي
> و
> شخصيةً
> لاتعلوو عليهاا حااجب
> [] ضيااء [] 
> ...



 
*حكاية حب ،*

*إن كان لهذه الصفحة روح ، فأنتِ روحها ،*

*بوحها ،*

*سر من اسرار استمرارها ،*

*وضياء ، ليس بشيء ، بلاكم ،*

*شكرا من عميق الاعماق ،*

*يتكللهُ الورد والريحان ،*

*لهطولكِ الخلاب ،*

----------


## ضياء

> ضياء
> لكلماتك وقع خاص على القلب
> وعزف شجي 
> تتقن صناعته
> من أعواد الحروف
> دمت مبدعاً
> سلام.



*براءةٌ من الحب ،*

*ولهطولكِ نغمٌ مميز ،*

*تزدان به هذه الصفحات ،*

*دمتِ بكل الخيرات ،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> _الحياة ابتسامات واحزان_
> 
> _ومعادلات واوزان_ 
> _فهنا تجتمع الحياة_ 
> _الابتسامه_ 
> _الحزن_ 
> _الامل_ 
> 
> _معادلات لها توقيتاتها_ 
> ...



*امبرطور الحب ،*

*ورحك تتخلل هذه الصفحة ،*

*تكسي جنبات هذه الحروف ،*

*أريج هطولك ، يحوي زوايا مُتصفحي ،*

*شكرا لك ، من الاعماق ،،،*

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أفتح قلبك ،،،*

*على قلبي ،،،*

----------


## جوري1400

*منذ صغري وأنا أكره علم الحساب والمعادلات..*
*لكنها هنا مختلفة حقاً..*
*معادلات أعجزت كل العلماء..*
*1+1=1*
*معادلات لاتعرف لغة الأرقام..*
*معادلات أجبرت قلمي على النزف..*
*وأنا من إعتاد إجبار قلمه على البوح...*

*ضياء...*
*حروف مميزة ..*
*لا يسعني إلا أن أتمنى لك المزيد من التميز وأنا بإنتظار جديدك...*
*بالتوفيق لك..*

----------


## أبو سمر

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## ضياء

> *منذ صغري وأنا أكره علم الحساب والمعادلات..*
> 
> *لكنها هنا مختلفة حقاً..*
> *معادلات أعجزت كل العلماء..*
> *1+1=1*
> *معادلات لاتعرف لغة الأرقام..*
> *معادلات أجبرت قلمي على النزف..*
> *وأنا من إعتاد إجبار قلمه على البوح...* 
> *ضياء...*
> ...



 
*جوري ،،،*

*هطولك أسعدني ،،،*

*ووردك الجوري ، غمرني ،،،*

*شكرا لروحك بيننا ،،،*

*لا عدمناك ،* 

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة



*كنت الاروع ،،،*

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------

